# 300yd cast?



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm sure as with everything, that they have this down to a science. Looking for information on long casting equipment. Long rod with a zebco 202????


----------



## sea trout (Aug 3, 2012)

does 202 hold 300 yards of line???????????????????


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd like to see a 300 yd cast!!!


----------



## germag (Aug 3, 2012)

I think the world record is about 200 feet.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 3, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I'd like to see a 300 yd cast!!!


I saw someone on youtube claiming 300yds but you could be fooled quite easy. I was wondering if any here were "playing that game" [long casting] They might share if it takes specialized equipment or just a long rod with a reel with high line capacity. I have had this on my mind lately. That is usually the first step before i call Cabela's


----------



## sea trout (Aug 3, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> [long casting]  rod with a reel with high line capacity. I have had this on my mind lately. That is usually the first step before i call Cabela's



ha ha!!!!! i get that feelin a bunch!!!!!
i think i'm castin one of our surf rods 100 yards!!!?????
hard to tell but you have to look hard to see a spash and i shoot many rifles at 100 yards very often and it looks the same.
water may distort distance judging??? i may be casting it further!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i cant launch it as hard as i can or the line will snap like a bull whip!!
but at about 85% streanth with 3 oz weight and other riggin i'm pretty sure its goin over 100 yards.
its a ten + ft rod with big big bail shakspear reel with 16 lb andy's mono. ( mudminnow cant wait to read me say a pro about shakespear. ITS BECAUSE IT NEVER GETS USED...AND I WASH IT!!!!!!!!)

good luck with yer casting 300 yards!! where there's a will THERE'S A WAY!!!!!!! you can do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## germag (Aug 3, 2012)

Keep in mind, once again, the world record with a surf casting rod and reel, is just shy of 200 feet.


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 3, 2012)

closer to 900 ft...

http://www.carolinacastpro.com/about-me.htm


----------



## germag (Aug 3, 2012)

Holy smokes! That website I was looking at was WAAY wrong. I cannot imagine casting that far. That's crazy!


----------



## Rodsmith (Aug 3, 2012)

wharfrat said:


> closer to 900 ft...
> 
> http://www.carolinacastpro.com/about-me.htm



Wish I could throw a popping cork like that!! Of course I would need binoculars to see it... One of the suppliers I buy from has the Tommy Farmer rod blanks....they ain't cheap but they have awesome reviews on distance and being an extremely good surf fishing rod as well.


----------



## germag (Aug 3, 2012)

Rodsmith said:


> Wish I could throw a popping cork like that!! Of course I would need binoculars to see it...



What if you got bit by a big bull red at that distance? I'd have to lay down and take a nap before I ever got him in. I can't imagine getting bit by a good-sized shark with that much line out.


----------



## Rodsmith (Aug 3, 2012)

Just crank up the motor and chase him down I guess! I had to do that one day with a 35" red when popping for trout with my stradic 2500 rig! That thing went for deep water and got in the current and I couldn't turn it for anything. Just cranked the trolling motor up full and went after it! Took a few minutes but I got her in the boat.


----------



## germag (Aug 3, 2012)

Rodsmith said:


> Just crank up the motor and chase him down I guess! I had to do that one day with a 35" red when popping for trout with my stradic 2500 rig! That thing went for deep water and got in the current and I couldn't turn it for anything. Just cranked the trolling motor up full and went after it! Took a few minutes but I got her in the boat.



Yeah, if you were in a boat that would work...I thought we were talking about standing on the beach and surf-casting.....

Wow...making that kind of cast from a boat makes it even more amazing.


----------



## paulkeen (Aug 4, 2012)

from the hill with just a 3oz sinker 12' om light rod and penn 525mag i can average 135-150yds but when you add bait, leader, wind, sliding sinker, and everything else you can think of its down to 100yds at best and the funny thing is that we catch must of our sharks knee deep water just on the surf break so 90% i just do a good lob out... those guys that are world record casters are masters of what they do but put a floppin mullet on the end of that line and see what happens


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 7, 2012)

I think I read somewhere that the distance casting competition thing really got cranked up publicity in England due to the long shallow sloping beaches. Not saying they were the first or whatever but that they boosted it up to a national competition many years ago, specialized and modified equipment, categories, etc. If memory serves me they were hitting the 900+' mark in elimination trials back in the mid '70s.

Think about it, at 300yds you don't have much playout line if you hook a bull red. Even with a fast t-motor, if he makes the right decision you're spooled! Wave byebye.


----------



## slightly grayling (Aug 7, 2012)

I have cast a lead weight >150 yards several times....oh, does it matter if the line isn't attached?


----------



## Rodsmith (Aug 7, 2012)

QUOTE=slightly grayling;7101275]I have cast a lead weight >150 yards several times....oh, does it matter if the line isn't attached?[/QUOTE]

 I know just where you are coming from my man!!
By the way, LOVE the avatar.....and yes I do!


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 7, 2012)

how do you get a hook set at that range?


----------



## Mud Minnow (Aug 7, 2012)

Pull back on the rod.


----------



## germag (Aug 7, 2012)

thomas gose said:


> how do you get a hook set at that range?



Just have to use circle hooks.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 7, 2012)

By the time you figure out you have a bite you'e been spooled, so it won't matter.

Yeah I kind of think the weight still has to be attached to count. Of course the guy you hit in the back of the head maybe able to backtrack down your string.......ergo the concept of cut 'n run.
I also know what you mean, I've sent some Hopkins' spoons on out there a ways to seek they're own fortune. Stupid bail!


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Aug 28, 2012)

boatlessfishing.com

pierandsurf.com

lots of distance casting out there. special rods/reels, modify an Abu etc.....
im just happy when i get my 12' rod to hit 100+yds with weight and bait! i guess i need more practice lol


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 28, 2012)

Why cast?  Saw this guy a few weeks ago on Jekyll firing whiting out of a potato gun!!!  Can't load the vid for whatever reason...


----------



## Gordon (Aug 28, 2012)

World record with 6oz lead, 312yds...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8IoCbZvj_0


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 29, 2012)

Potato gun......hmmmmm maybe some big gizzard shad on 'toona would add some new sport for the anti water scooter crowd.


----------



## JimJack68 (Aug 29, 2012)

Is that Bono in the black wrangler shirt? LOL


----------

